
Economic Growth Is the Answer - hhs
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/growth-technology-living-standards-by-michael-boskin-2019-12
======
waterpigcow
rich white guy who is exxon movile executive says please don't stop him and
his friends from ruining everbody's lives by hoarding wealth.

